# Bloated, heavy breathing, death- help!



## stevo64 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have now lost a rainbow shark and a Krib, my other krib has been swelled up and breathing hard at bottom of tank for days now, it is just a matter of time.
Could I have a parasite? They bloat up and can't swim well and they breathe hard. Everyone else seems fine. The water quality is fine. I do have some floating plants that seem to have little mites ? on them that I thought were eggs and when I touched them they jump like tiny fleas. I am pulling the plants.
I can get no answers from anyone. Please help me before I loose my whole tank.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

how much have you been feeding them? It could be that you have been feeding them too much. I did the same thing with my RTS and he died the next day.  :rip:

You said that he cant swim. Is it that he cant swim or that when he swims , he is on his side. If he is on his side it could have something to do with his swim bladder. I fthis is the case, try feeding him a peeled pea.

I hope this helps and he gets better soon


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve, are they eating? If so, soak some of their favorite food in Metronidazole. You may have to read the back of the med labels to find it at your LFS, its usually an ingredient in a mixture, like "General Cure" But be careful if you have any inverts (snails, shrimp) General Cure has Copper in it. But will also help with those "bugs"
Metro is about the best for internal parasites. 
What other type of fish do you have? Raising the heat slowly as high as possible (90 for south americans) will also help with internal parasites, but you need to know the top limits of ALL the fish in the tank. 
Keep us posted, Sue


----------

